# Phrag. Scarlet O'Hara 'Karen' AM/AOS



## Drorchid (Jan 26, 2009)

Below are some pictures of our Phrag. Scarlet O'Hara that got an AM. I think the judges liked it for its saturated red color.






















Robert


----------



## nikv (Jan 26, 2009)

A beauty! By the way, Scarlet should be spelled Scarlet*t*.


----------



## Elena (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, it's scarlet all right! Stunning!


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice flower! Robert, do you find that this cross is a bit brighter red than Jason Fischer? 

I'm sure there is some color variation from bright red to darker reds as there is in Jason Fischer also. I haven't seen a red orange color similar to besseae in such crosses yet.........


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 26, 2009)

nikv said:


> A beauty! By the way, Scarlet should be spelled Scarlet*t*.




Interesting comment.....It is registered with one "T", referring to the color Scarlet more than the movie character. HP Norton named this one.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 26, 2009)

:clap: *WOW!!! *:clap: Hope it's going to be at the Madison show this weekend!


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 26, 2009)

slippertalker said:


> Very nice flower! Robert, do you find that this cross is a bit brighter red than Jason Fischer?
> 
> I'm sure there is some color variation from bright red to darker reds as there is in Jason Fischer also. I haven't seen a red orange color similar to besseae in such crosses yet.........



To me this flower looked more like a true red, and more intense red compared to a Jason Fischer which is more orange red, but within a batch of Scarlet O'Hara's there is probably more variation in color compared to a batch of Jason Fischer's. 

Below is a Jason Fischer and the Scarlet O'Hara side by side for comparison (It is hard to capture the exact red color, but in person the Scarlet O'Hara looks a little darker compared to the Jason Fischer):





Close up of the Jason Fischer:


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 26, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: *WOW!!! *:clap: Hope it's going to be at the Madison show this weekend!



Yes if she is still looking good we will bring her along. Be sure to stop by our booth to say hello!

Robert


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Deep deep red!!!!


----------



## gonewild (Jan 26, 2009)

What is the flower size?


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 26, 2009)

gonewild said:


> What is the flower size?



8.9 cm by 6.2 cm. The flower petals were 2.6 cm wide.

Robert


----------



## gonewild (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks.
What is the cross?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 26, 2009)

I had seen a Fox Valley clone of this cross, it had a much rounder flower, rounder petals and rounder dorsal. Interesting that these are favoring the more traditional besseae / Jason Fisher shape. Lovely.


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 26, 2009)

gonewild said:


> Thanks.
> What is the cross?



Jason Fischer x besseae

Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats Robert on the award. Both are awsome


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2009)

Except for one Jason Fischer that was at the last GNYOS show, all the Scarlet O'hara's I've seen have been darker. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## John M (Jan 26, 2009)

Both are spectacular, Robert! CONGRATULATIONS on the award. Superb photography also!


----------



## toddybear (Jan 26, 2009)

Simply stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2009)

What a beautiful red! I am a bit surprised that the judges weren't swayed by the flawed pouch.


----------



## Jorch (Jan 26, 2009)

Gorgeous color!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 26, 2009)

That is awesome!!!!!:drool::drool::drool: Definitely better than what I have!!

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 26, 2009)

Yow! Gorgeous!! :drool:


----------



## John M (Jan 26, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> What a beautiful red! I am a bit surprised that the judges weren't swayed by the flawed pouch.



I noticed that too, Dot; but, it's got so much going for it, even with a flawed pouch, it was still so good that it just had to be awarded. Maybe with a better pouch it would've got an FCC?


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2009)

the color is superb!!!! Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow! That is an amazingly intense red flower! Puts even Disa uniflora to shame very sad to say :-(

Looking at these I am very tempted to try my hand at some bessae hybrid Phrags. 

Wow. I am awe-struck by the intensity of that bloom!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 27, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> What a beautiful red! I am a bit surprised that the judges weren't swayed by the flawed pouch.



I think there is some damage to the pouch that may have happened during transport from the show back to the greenhouse (I took the picture after the show), so it was not there during judging.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2009)

TyroneGenade said:


> Looking at these I am very tempted to try my hand at some bessae hybrid Phrags.
> 
> Wow. I am awe-struck by the intensity of that bloom!!!



Just say, "Yes!"! :evil:


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 27, 2009)

I actually like the Jason Fischer better than the Scarlet O'Hara. It has lovely confirmation with fat, round petals........Congratulations on the award!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> I think there is some damage to the pouch that may have happened during transport from the show back to the greenhouse (I took the picture after the show), so it was not there during judging.
> 
> Robert


Thanks, Robert. I'm glad to know that.


----------



## Bobc (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice.


----------

